# Mac Peacocky



## Woodwinkedgirl1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola chicas!!! ya vieron al colección de Peacocky? alguien sabe cuando se estrena en México, yo ya tuve la oportunidad de probar 3 sombras pero muero por los Kissable Lip Colors, espero lleguen pronto.

  	Si quieren ver que pienso de las sombras pueden visitar www.awoodwinkedkindofgirl.blogspot.com  se los agradeceré mucho. Nos vemos pronto!!!


----------



## ZARA (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola! pues con la novedad de que el día de hoy hablé a MAC (Qro.) xq siempre alrededor del día 10 y 15 es cuando les llega la mercancía y para mi sorpresa (además del cambio de Gerente) lo cual no fue mucho de mi agrado porq adoro al anterior, pues me dijeron q les llegó al colección desde la semana pasada pero q la sacaron este sábado y por lo tanto las sombras que yo quería ya se habían agotado así q me quedé con las manos vacías no sin antes recordarles lo asidua y las cantidades que les compro como para q no me hubieran habaldo por tel. así q ni modo chicas me quedé con las ganas 4 sombras y un gloss. A ustedes como les fue de compras compartan sus haul's aunq sea como consoloación de q ustedes si las tienen.


----------



## chidarkcy (Feb 10, 2011)

Pues yo tengo 5 sombras.
  	Compré Plum Noir, Odalisque, Centre Stage, Tweet me y Peek at you... No adquirí ningún kissable 

  	Me decepcionó un poco centre stage, pero intentaré de nuevo a ver si logro mejorar el color.
  	Estoy super arrepentida de no haber comprado Paparazz-she, pero no iré al DF hasta dentro de 2 semanas, así que ya me quedé sin ese color. 
  	Aún no he probado Odalisque, pero Plum Noir me encantó. He leido en el foro en inglés que es una sombra no muy querida, pero a mí me ha dado buenisimos resultados. Soy NC35 por cierto.

  	Ahh, alguien ha comprado la base de larga duración?? a mí me llenó de barros, es una lástima porque me encantó la fórmula!!!.


----------

